# 213 available?



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

My 921 is taking an update. I'm not gonna stay up for another half hour for it to finish, but I'm wondering if I'll have 213 (or something) tomorrow.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

Man, you beat me to both sites.... Anyone have any info on the download?


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

Yup. L213. Too curious to go to bed before it finished.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I have 213 this morning, but it did not fix any of my problems. Still do not have any guide
information for OTA channels and my locals that I purchase from Dish are still in my menu
at numbers starting with 8150. The locals did not drop down as Dish promised. I cannot record
anything from the OTA channels.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Hound said:


> I have 213 this morning, but it did not fix any of my problems. Still do not have any guide
> information for OTA channels and my locals that I purchase from Dish are still in my menu
> at numbers starting with 8150. The locals did not drop down as Dish promised. I cannot record
> anything from the OTA channels.


Bummer. I thought we might get guide info for out of market OTA's. Oh well.


----------



## bryan92 (Oct 30, 2003)

I heard it was just for daylight savings. could be wrong


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

bryan92 said:


> I heard it was just for daylight savings. could be wrong


I've been through spring and fall of 2004 with the 921 and never remember a software version change just for daylight savings time. I thought it was always done with a standard guide update.


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

Hound said:


> I have 213 this morning, but it did not fix any of my problems. Still do not have any guide
> information for OTA channels and my locals that I purchase from Dish are still in my menu
> at numbers starting with 8150. The locals did not drop down as Dish promised. I cannot record
> anything from the OTA channels.


Do you have your anallog OTA channels scanned in?. You need to go into preferences and enable remap to get your locals to remap to their correct channels.


----------



## bryan92 (Oct 30, 2003)

Eagles said:


> I've been through spring and fall of 2004 with the 921 and never remember a software version change just for daylight savings time. I thought it was always done with a standard guide update.


 Thats exactly why I put could be wrong...to cover my ass if I was.  
I read it at satelliteguys and I think on here somewhere.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Closing.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40418


----------

